# Saxonia Thin Pink or White Gold??



## Mawley (Jul 22, 2015)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

Pink G! Big fan of that rich color on anything. Against black dial even better though not available with this one.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

I think pink. Not normally a fan of "gold" watches, but the pink gold seems to fit the Saxonia better than the white. Stunning watch, regardless of the color.


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

personally i'd go with the white gold. it looks a little more contemporary than the gold. the gold just has too much of a viex jeu aristocrat look, imho, as if it was only ever meant to be worn by a gentleman in his 60's in a brown tweed jacket and tassel loafers sitting on chestnut-brown studded-leather chair sipping a dram of 18 year old single malt whilst reading a leather bound book from 1853 in a traditional gentlemans club. not that i have anything against that in the slightest, kudos to anyone in such a position. just not the look i'd choose. the white gold just looks 'younger' and more suave to me.

just my 2c

edit: did this thread just get moved out of the 'public forum'?
we gonna start confining all 'seiko' posts to the seiko/citizen subforum only? all omega posts to the omega forum, etc??


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Pinkt, simply "warmer".


----------



## Reeser (Jun 9, 2015)

Pink gold looks better. Beautiful piece.


----------



## Mawley (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far.

So the pink gold seems more popular. I must say that when I tried both on, they seemed very different. 

I really liked the pink gold for its warmer feel, and went well with my skin tone. Also the colour of the pink gold was awesome.

The white was also stunning, and I really liked the brushed finishing on the side of the case, which for some reason the pink gold version doesn't have. 
The silvered dial goes so well with the White gold case and hands. 

Both the finishing, proportions (40mm really is the perfect size for this watch), and simplicity that enables the watch to speak for itself, really does make the whole watch an outstanding design, 

After trying many thin dress watches, I now know it's going to be one of these two. I found many of the other popular thin dress watches to be off aestheticly, almost as the mane goal was to be the thinnest, which for some was the case. 
The Saxonia gets it right on all aspects, and believe it will be a classic in years to come.

I'm 28 and a personal trainer, so I never wear suits or anything, though Iike to wear smart-casual most of the time. 

I have an aquanaut as my sports watch, which I love, and actually wear that on a dark grey perlon strap that I think looks pretty awesome. And also have a polar explorer 16570 and JLC navy seals diver. So a nice dress watch is something I've always wanted.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

VabaX said:


> edit: did this thread just get moved out of the 'public forum'?
> we gonna start confining all 'seiko' posts to the seiko/citizen subforum only? all omega posts to the omega forum, etc??


LOL, so many Seiko posts there...:-x

Back to regular programming.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Pink gold for me. So much warmth and more in keeping with the style of the watch.


----------



## MR CARDOSO (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG. im drooling....

(i sugest Pink)


----------



## kharris1400 (Jul 23, 2015)

Pink. It's warmer, and I think better with such a simple face. If it was a different Lange then I'd go with white.


----------



## LFB (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd go pink too. What colour is your aquanaut? If it's steel, then even more reason to go rose gold on the Lange.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Pink gold


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

On that watch, pink . . .


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

@Thread opener: Did you already decide?


----------



## WatchFrog (Mar 14, 2015)

How about both?


----------



## zhangyinsheng (Feb 1, 2014)

White


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnerd8 (Jul 16, 2015)

*Last activity one week ago, guess we cannot expect an answer from the thread opener&#8230; :think:

Pity!*


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pink gold. A white gold watch to me is just waste. All the looks of stainless steel with none of the hardness. 

Beautiful watches, by the way.


----------



## seanwontreturn (Aug 9, 2013)

Normally I recommend against RG, but to that specific three hander it looks like RG make the whole thing more alive.


----------



## bcbcbck (Mar 21, 2015)

Definitely pink gold.


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

pink +1


----------



## tim_horton (May 14, 2012)

Will buck the trend and go with white gold.


----------



## almondramanrao (Sep 23, 2015)

very beautiful piece


----------



## chochocho (Jun 4, 2015)

PINK + 1 WOW


----------

